# Potentially 6 Pigeons for Adoption / Trade



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about what types of birds I really want and what is practical for me. At my current budget I probably shouldn't get any more birds than I have, so I'd like to thin out at least two of what I have and get a couple of my males females to match.

I have for potential Adoption / Trade in Oregon (I don't want to ship.):

A. 4 All White Racing Homers, Young Birds, I believe I have two female and two male birds. They are not banded. I would prefer to only part with one female and one male, but we might be able to work a deal if you have a good tumbler female or danish suabian female that you could pare to my boys. For an adoption fee I would say $15 each or $25 a pair.

B. 1 Tumbler male, not banded. He really struts his stuff. I call him Sir Reginald. (Sorry I don't have pictures up yet) As far as I can tell he's got the show quality look, but I'm just judging by breed standards I spotted online. He's got Pearl or Ivory colored eyes. Ivory or flesh colored talons. Pink Feet. Dark grey body with white wing tips. A white half moon just under his flesh colored beak, a white streak just above and behind his left eye. His neck fades from grey and green to grey and purple on his lower neck and chest. I'd like to get him a female and keep him, but if that fails then I would offer him up to someone who has a good female for him for an adoption fee of $20.

C. 1 Danish Suabian male, banded from 2008 by the NPA. He is not of perfect show quality color. The spots on his wings are too bar like and not round or pearl shaped enough. The color on his underside stops too low on his chest. He would make a good pet bird or breeding bird for someone who likes color but doesn't show. I think his color is quite handsome.  ... Again, I would like to keep this bird and find him a quality mate. Failing that, I would like to adopt him to someone who has a quality mate for him for the small adoption fee of $15.

You can contact me here at Pigeon Talk any time. The birds can be shown in Damascus, Oregon (SE of Portland, Oregon).

* While I'm at it I should mention that I have 10 chicken hens for sale and 2 young Americana Roosters for sale. The variety of hens are: Black Australorp, Buff Orpington, Cookamaran, Americana (Easter Egger). The hens are $25 and the roosters are $15.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 13, 2009)

Note: I've had to change my plans... I am now looking to adopt out or foster all of my birds, in adition to those listed above I have a rock pigeon rescue named Mac, he's my baby and I'll miss him dearly. My life has taken a hard turn and caught me off guard. I am looking for responsible, experienced bird lovers who can take in my flock on a temporary or permanant basis. I am looking to move to central Oregon very soon and I currently am staying in Damascus, Oregon.


----------

